# SMG paddle shifts have ruined F1 racing.



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just my opinion. Here's my evidence. When you drive, you should have to take one hand off the wheel to shift.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9P0mhc2q48&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I am not able to view the video at work, but can you elaborate or is the video that conclusive?

The last F1 car equipped with a manual gear box was in service in 1995. Are you saying F1 has been ruined since 1995? :dunno:


----------

